
Ask HN: Using non-dominant hand for mouse and dominant for note taking? - 83457
I like to have a notepad beside me while I work to keep lists and notes. However, the mouse and notepad often compete for space, even with a compact keyboard, and I end up not note taking as much as I might otherwise. I also prefer a mouse when possible over a touchpad, when something can&#x27;t be done with keyboard at least. I recently noticed that a left handed coworker who used the mouse on right would keep perfect notes and todo lists with left hand without having to even put down her pencil&#x2F;pen to click around.<p>Do any right-handers here use left hand for mouse in order to take notes more easily with right hand? Seems like such a simple idea but I had never considered it before.
======
matt_the_bass
I switch mouse hands throughout the day to reduce arm stress. A little
practice goes a long way, quickly.

------
mmerlin
I am right handed but 20 years ago swapped mouse to left hand due to right
hand temporary injury.

Took a few months of practice to feel natural and after my right hand was 100%
again I decided to keep using left hand for mouse ever since.

It is handy leaving my right hand free for note taking.

------
sloaken
I changed a number of years ago, because my right wrist and elbow hurt all the
time. I use a trackball with the ball on top. Key thing I had to do was switch
the buttons.

At work I still keep a conventional mouse (right side, buttons normal), for
when others want to show me something on my computer.

------
_ah
Severe RSI forced me to learn mousing with my non-dominant hand. Now I am
"ambimoustrous" and switch back and forth throughout the day. When I start a
new job, the first thing I request is a second mouse so that I have one
available at all times on both sides of the keyboard and can switch easily.

------
samizdis
Right-handed, but use trackpad with left if using pen/pencil to take notes
(well, doodle). Usually use a mouse rather than trackpad when not holding a
pen, but my left-handed mouse skills are terrible. I have tried, but l-h
trackpad works for me.

------
gshdg
I also mostly mouse non-dominant because of RSI. Took less than a day to get
to 75% capability, and about a week to 98%.

Now I’m just as good with a mouse lefty as righty except for a few things like
drawing. Which may just be a matter of practice.

------
drl42
You can get a split keyboard (eg Kinesis Freestyle 2) and put a notepad in
between.

